# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: بدست آوردن طول و عرض جغرافیایی توسط GPS  پاکت پی سی

## sari-1369

سلام دوستان ، چطور میشه توی برنامه مختصات حغرافیایی که کاربر ، در حال حاظر تو اون مکان هستش رو بدست اورد ؟

----------


## sari-1369

> سلام
> چون VS را نصب کرده اید در مسیر زیر میتوانید چند سمپل جالب (از جمله همین  gps) را پیدا کنید...
> پیشنهاد میکنم به کامپیوتر خودتان مراجعه کنید! 
> C:\Program Files\Windows Mobile _5or6...SDK..._  \Samples\PocketPC\Cs
> 
> موفق باشید.


تو یه فروم دیگه یکی از دوستان لطف کردن جواب دادن ، میزارم اینجا تا بقیه استفاده کنن.

----------


## Amir 2010a

سلام
اگه نرم افزار Arc Pad  داشته باشین و اونو روی POC نصب کنین به راحتی با GPS
match  میشه

----------

